# Amanos in low ph tank?



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi guys! i recently set up a 10 gallon planted tank with lambo substrate, is been running for almost 2 weeks and my ph is around 6.0 might go lower. plants are doing great so far. just want get some cleaning crews
anyone successfully kept Amano shrimp and oto cat in low ph tank? below ph6


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

No one????????


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey,
I have amanos in netlea plant soil where I believe the pH is around 6.3?
They are moving around nicely 
You should be fine.


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

thank you jaysan


----------

